# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  Most Expensive Ball Python Morph Sold

## iCandiBallPythons

Just out of curiosity Ive searched and found very differing amounts on the cost of the most expensive BP ever sold. To your knowledge what was the top priciest morph sold that you know of?

----------

Cin (10-05-2016)

----------


## LadyOhh

> Just out of curiosity Ive searched and found very differing amounts on the cost of the most expensive BP ever sold. To your knowledge what was the top priciest morph sold that you know of?



Back in the olden days, lots of BP morphs were sold for LOTS AND LOTS of money.

$100k and such

But I am not aware of specific incidents, as I personally don't discuss what I pay with many people other than the people I am dealing with.

----------


## Texas Dan

Blue and Black Eyed Lucys are the most expensive I've seen. For over 20k. 

I would imagine the Dreamsicle from RDR is quite expensive. I've only seen 1 and it's his.

----------


## Nate

Walking around the tables in Daytona, it's not uncommon to see 20k, 30k + price tags.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

OK let me clarify. While I know what morphs run in price , I'm asking more so in the BP market history to your knowledge what was the most expensive . For example  like when the  first of a particular morph  hit the market forsale. I am not asking anyone to discuss what they paid for a particular morph or the most expensive morph in their collection. Hope this clarifies my post.

----------

Cin (10-05-2016),ZillaBalls (07-28-2014)

----------


## Freakie_frog

I can remember hearing that the first Crystal Ball went for 100+K but that was second knowledge.

----------


## panthercz

The 1st Banana Clown had an asking price of $250K...not sure what it actually sold for.  I know what more recent ones have sold for and they were no where near that price.
I think some people were paying $75k for lessers...but don't quote me on that.

----------


## Royal Morphz

> I can remember hearing that the first Crystal Ball went for 100+K but that was second knowledge.


Whaaaaaaaaaaat Baker is that rich I'm gonna have to hit that fool up for a loan LOL

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Thanks to all for posting! Keep them coming

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Whaaaaaaaaaaat Baker is that rich I'm gonna have to hit that fool up for a loan LOL



Tell Tom to loan me a nickle  :Very Happy:

----------


## josh@outbackreps

A few year ago there was a article in reptiles magazine I belive it was with Dave and Tracy Barker and they had stated the most they had heard of a ball morph selling for was $150k for a black eye lucy before anyone has any c.b lucistics.

The origional platty daddy was sold for $75k by Noah, and a few other high $$ African animals have sold for $100k or more in the peak days of the ball market.  Keep in mind back then w.c yellow belly males were $15k ea then too....

----------

_ARamos8_ (07-25-2013),_iCandiBallPythons_ (01-21-2009)

----------


## JohnNJ

While I believe that there were snakes that had an asking price as high as $100k, I highly doubt anyone ever paid that amount of money in cash.  Most likely there were deals made for future offspring or commissions on future sales.  If anyone actually paid that kind of money in cash, I'm sure they feel very foolish now.

It amazes me that people pay hundreds, thousands and even tens of thousands for a snake that differs from it's $20 cousin only by it's color/pattern.  :Confused: 

YMMV

----------

American (07-25-2013)

----------


## Luke Martin

> While I believe that there were snakes that had an asking price as high as $100k, I highly doubt anyone ever paid that amount of money in cash.  Most likely there were deals made for future offspring or commissions on future sales.  If anyone actually paid that kind of money in cash, I'm sure they feel very foolish now.
> 
> It amazes me that people pay hundreds, thousands and even tens of thousands for a snake that differs from it's $20 cousin only by it's color/pattern. 
> 
> YMMV



U.S. big breeders aren't doing any trades for stuff out of africa.  They pay for them.  If you think they're foolish you don't know the amount of money they make off of those morphs.  They have the money to take those chances though.  I know of a big breeder that took an african animal in for about 70k and wasn't able to reproduce it yet...bred but no babies like it.  That's a chance that they are willing to take to make the amount of money they make.  Brian brought in the first pin for around 60-70k I believe? and in his first year sold 2 for I think 30k...and he also sold 4 the next year in daytona for 25k a piece...now why would he feel foolish if he made about twice his money back in basically 2 years and from now on any pinstripe that he produces and/or sells is almost nothing but profit?

I seem to remember Ralph selling a leucy for 175k...that one may have had some trading behind it though since it was sold from breeder to breeder...

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (01-21-2009)

----------


## Luke Martin

> Whaaaaaaaaaaat Baker is that rich I'm gonna have to hit that fool up for a loan LOL


He spent all his money on that sweet Prius  :Wink:

----------


## LadyOhh

> I can remember hearing that the first Crystal Ball went for 100+K but that was second knowledge.


That's not true.




> He spent all his money on that sweet Prius


That's kinda true..

----------


## nova2door

i remember seeing an add years and years ago for $100K but i forget what morph it was, i think it was the only one at that time
i think rdr had lesser plattys and butters listed for like $75K a couple years ago

----------


## strykerX

It's all about supply and demand so costs go up and down. I'd like an expensive snake like an albino they used to be over 600 but now I got one for 325. The price has dropped. I can't keep track of what's more expensive pumas are still in the high 1000's but its all about supply and demand.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> It's all about supply and demand so costs go up and down. I'd like an expensive snake like an albino they used to be over 600 but now I got one for 325. The price has dropped. I can't keep track of what's more expensive pumas are still in the high 1000's but its all about supply and demand.


Puma's range from 5-7K depending on look and what not, Sunset's will be the next big money mover. see you mention Albinos for $600.00 reminds of spending that for a het male, or seeing Pinstripes for 3500.00 each, or Pieds for 8K my how the mighty have fallen..

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do you know if those blue eyed lucys are still that expensive??

----------


## Freakie_frog

No most BEL's have gotten un the 1,000.00 mark which breaks my heart cause there aren't a ton of them being produced still..

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## PweEzy

I bet the most expensive is still Ralph's flatline : Priceless !  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> It's all about supply and demand so costs go up and down. I'd like an expensive snake like an albino they used to be over *600 but now I got one for 325*. The price has dropped. I can't keep track of what's more expensive pumas are still in the high 1000's but its all about supply and demand.


The thread is 4 years old and I doubt people were talking about snakes in the 100's of $$$  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-25-2013),Badgemash (07-25-2013),_iCandiBallPythons_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Pittsburghballs

Look up Brian barczyk videos on youtube hes one of the biggest breeders and he has video going over this balls selling for over 100kbut that was at the height of it all most now you see is 20k to 40k theres so many morphs that look so close but one might sell for $500 the other $20,000

----------

